# Sarah Palin: 'We Gotta Stand With Our North Korean Allies'



## Federer (Nov 25, 2010)

> Was it a simple blunder or did a possible 2012 presidential contender really get her geography wrong?
> 
> That's the question being debated after Sarah Palin said in an interview with Glenn Beck Wednesday that North Korea was a U.S. ally.
> 
> ...





http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11840828


America, meet your new president. ​


----------



## emROARS (Nov 25, 2010)

lol america


----------



## Mael (Nov 25, 2010)

emROARS said:


> lol america



More like lol American pop culture candidate.  She still won't go anywhere.  Mitt Romney will destroy her.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 25, 2010)

She's just misunderestimated.



Mael said:


> More like lol American pop culture candidate.  She still won't go anywhere.  Mitt Romney will destroy her.



Considering you guys voted to have Bush back this could go her way.


----------



## Mael (Nov 25, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Considering you guys voted to have Bush back this could go her way.



Nope.  When it all boils down to it, Bush is better than Palin.  Say what you will, but he's an iota more capable than her.  She'll be destroyed by more legit candidates such as Romney.  Learn about him and you'll see.



> Corrected by Mr Beck, she replied: "Yeah. *And we're also bound by prudence to stand with our South Korean allies*, yes."



This can be taken in the context like we're North Korea is STILL an ally.  Word usage, Sarah, develop plox.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 25, 2010)

America.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 25, 2010)

America              .


----------



## Mael (Nov 25, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> America.



Generalization. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oEylpSsOsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 25, 2010)

Mael said:


> Nope.  When it all boils down to it, Bush is better than Palin.  Say what you will, but he's an iota more capable than her.  She'll be destroyed by more legit candidates such as Romney.  Learn about him and you'll see.



And you dont think his Mormon beliefs will piss of evangelicans?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 25, 2010)

She didn't instantly correct herself but had to be corrected.

Wow : /



Mael said:


> Nope.  When it all boils down to it, Bush is better than Palin.  Say what you will, but he's an iota more capable than her.  She'll be destroyed by more legit candidates such as Romney.  Learn about him and you'll see.



i.e. Bush was a man from a dynasty and governor of a more reputable state.

But she's doomed to fail.


----------



## Mael (Nov 25, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> And you dont think his Mormon beliefs will piss of evangelicans?



Likely, but the evangelical vote itself will not lift Palin.  Romney has a better chance overall, with the exception of the knee-jerk woman vote.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2010)

God she's stupid.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 25, 2010)

This is what I mean with the American generation, this stupid fucking bitch as a chance of becoming the President, arguably the most powerful position in the world.

It's so pathetic.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 25, 2010)

Mael said:


> Likely, but the evangelical vote itself will not lift Palin.  Romney has a better chance overall, with the exception of the knee-jerk woman vote.



But wasnt Bush's 04 reelection win largely because they rallied behind him? Why would that be so unlikely in regards to Palin?


----------



## Degelle (Nov 25, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> But wasnt Bush's 04 relection win largely because they rallied behind him? Why would that be so unlikely in regards to Palin?



No, because they cheated.

It was a court decision in the end who made Bush reelected.


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 25, 2010)

Degelle said:


> No, because they cheated.
> 
> It was a court decision in the end who made Bush reelected.



That was in 2000

In 2004, i think he won with several hundred thousand votes, perhaps millions as well.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 25, 2010)

... ...Really now?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> But wasnt Bush's 04 reelection win largely because they rallied behind him? Why would that be so unlikely in regards to Palin?



There were a lot of reasons to Bush's re-election. It can't just be boiled down to a single cause. Though, two main factors were: History shows that _any_ country is very cautious about switching leaders in the middle of a war. We were (and still are) in the middle of two. Second, it didn't help that the democrats chose such a weak candidate. Seriously, Kerry!? I would have voted for a bag full of doorknobs over Bush, but I couldn't bring myself to vote for Kerry (for the record, I didn't vote that year since neither candidate was worth it).


----------



## Ƶero (Nov 25, 2010)

The fact that she even stands a chance of getting anywhere near the presidency speaks volumes about many Americans.
At first I thought this was funny but now it's just sad.


----------



## Adagio (Nov 25, 2010)

And there are some people who after this will still see her as a believable candidate. 
Thats just really really sad.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 25, 2010)

Maybe it wasn't a mistake because she has the hots for kim jong il?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 25, 2010)

I can see the next blunder flowing from her mouth next time on: SHIT Sarah Palin Says

"We Gotta Stand With our Iranian Allies"

Pst "Its Israel not Iran"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 25, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> That was in 2000
> 
> In 2004, i think he won with several hundred thousand votes, perhaps millions as well.


Bush won in 2004 because Rove had them put anti gay marriage amendments on the ballot for many a state to galvanize the evangelical vote.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 25, 2010)

Of all the things to make fun of her for we go for an amusing gaffe? Right.

Also I like how she criticizes Obama essentially for realizing that there's no easy solution to North Korea.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 25, 2010)

Gimme a god damned break, people. 

She was discussing a topic concerning North Korea, and *accidentally* inserted "North" where she meant "South." Jesus fuck, a common mistake in everyday conversation, no need for anyone to give it so much as a second look. 



Degelle said:


> This is what I mean with the American generation


What's this "American generation?"


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 25, 2010)

Maybe it would be in the best interest of her STATE & the U.S. that she sticks to that TV show of hers and leave decision making to the "People in Charge".


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 25, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> What's this "American generation?"



The Twitter, & Facebook generation are the same group of people who would vote a dunce like Palin into office.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 25, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Twitter, & Facebook generation are the same group of people who would vote a dunce like Palin into office.


Don't blame emergent networking technology for ignorance. Blame under-education and a sound byte-happy media. 

If anything, networking technology would be responsible for people _not_ voting for Palin.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Nov 25, 2010)

Just to show that the GOP cares more about whose in office as oppose to what's in office.


----------



## iander (Nov 25, 2010)

I agree with Sunrider.  This seems to be just a simple gaffe.  I don't think she thinks we are allies with North Korea.  

That said, I still think she is an idiot and woefully unqualified to be president.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 25, 2010)

She can see Russia from her house but she didn't say anything about NK!!! 

*This can only mean that Sarah Palin is a NK Sleeper agent that when elected president will help NK invade the US *


----------



## Bender (Nov 25, 2010)

Goddamn I hate all the supporters of this moron in this country.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 25, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> What's this "American generation?"



USA is the most dumbed down nation in the world. Your population has been numbed by TV, dumbed-down by a broken educational system and reduced to its lowest common denominator.  Big business runs your country while the average dumbass looks the other way or doesn't give a shit while all we can do as intelligent people is bitch about how screwed up everybody else is.

I keep hoping for a reform government who will actually address education in a meaningful way rather than in electable sound bytes.

The fact that this useless bitch is even getting political attention, and that she has an actual chance of becoming the president of the U.S. is proof alone though.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 25, 2010)

It's not every day that Glenn Beck can correct you and really be right about it.

In any case, just listen to the audio of it. It's pretty clear she just got Koreas mixed up.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> She can see Russia from her house but she didn't say anything about NK!!!
> 
> *This can only mean that Sarah Palin is a NK Sleeper agent that when elected president will help NK invade the US *



I thought i was the only one who saw this. 

Everyone else is foolishly falling for her plan, thinking she's a harmless, moron of a woman.


----------



## Altron (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol everyone thinking Palin saying something stupid is newsbreaking


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Bender (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't care if this is one of those oh-silly-me goof ups of Palin's it's not cute and  it's not funny. It's sickeningly irritating and irresponsibly ignorant public statement that further highlights how low her intellect is. But what else would you expect from someone who thought the *CONTINENT* "Africa" was a country. Her appearance is like the second coming of the Republican dumbassery from 8 years ago. She's Like George W. Bush: a puppet mindlessly following the orders of the Republican party being a "Yes sir" defending fellow party members (in spite of how obviously guilty they are), raising taxes for the poor, lowering taxes for the rich furthering  and being  downright illiterate. 

If Americans really think that type of person if fitted to lead their country then they really are as dumb as the dinosaurs.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, yes, Palin makes another verbal mistake. This barely qualifies as news.



Degelle said:


> USA is the most dumbed down nation in the world. Your population has been numbed by TV, dumbed-down by a broken educational system and reduced to its lowest common denominator.


And yet, we're still the top dog. Feels good bitch. Feels good.


----------



## Momoka (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh Palin you troll


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 25, 2010)

She just will not go away...

Palin's "North Korean allies" slip-up is a non-issue by itself.  The bigger issue is her lack of a greater geographic awareness.


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 25, 2010)

Message from Dear Leader once he finds out USA is his firm ally:
"Bitch, WTF do you smoke?"


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

What an idiot, a woman who confuses North Korea with South Korea isn't even fit to be in politics let alone be taken seriously as a presidential contender.


----------



## Xyfar (Nov 25, 2010)

Senju warrior speaks the truth...



Senju Warrior said:


> Palin's "North Korean allies" slip-up is a non-issue by itself.  The bigger issue is her lack of a greater geographic awareness.





> The bigger issue is her lack of a greater geographic awareness.





> Her lack of a greater geographic awareness.





> Greater geographic awareness.





> Awareness.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> What an idiot, a woman who confuses North Korea with South Korea isn't even fit to be in politics let alone be taken seriously as a presidential contender.



If you forget which Korea is the dick and which is the pussy, just think: "South Korea is the North Korea's bottom bitch sobbing face down being rammed by missiles."


----------



## Bender (Nov 25, 2010)

What makes this all the more horrifying and yet hilarious is that she's manage to out-idiot Glenn Beck. 

It's official the impossible has been made possible.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 25, 2010)

Polls said Palin would probably win the vote for the Republicans? Eh? At least, that's what it said on the show a bit before it got to the Korean part. As for the mistake, I don't think it should be that big a deal considering the worse things she has said. At least she changed her word right away when prompted.


----------



## Bender (Nov 25, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Polls said Palin would probably win the vote for the Republicans? Eh? At least, that's what it said on the show a bit before it got to the Korean part. As for the mistake, I don't think it should be that big a deal considering the worse things she has said. At least she changed her word right away when prompted.



No this isn't the first geographic error she's made. Palin also insinuated that Africa was a country. 

I repeat:

She 

said

Africa

the

CONTINENT

is

a

COUNTRY


Seriously, there are plenty of rodeo show that spoof politics the America government however is not the place for her stand-up stupid party.

Also note, the person who is correcting her is Glenn Beck, one of the top 5 loonies in this country.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Bender (Nov 25, 2010)

Seriously, I demand background check on this brain cancerous wretch. We did one on Obama now it's time to do one on Palin. HOW THE HELL DID SHE GRADUATE HIGH SCHOOL- SCRATCH THAT ANY SCHOOL WITH SUCH A LOW LEVEL OF INTELLECT?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2010)

Misty said:


> It's not every day that Glenn Beck can correct you and really be right about it.
> 
> In any case, just listen to the audio of it. It's pretty clear she just got Koreas mixed up.



It's not clear at all that it was merely a gaffe.

-
"But obviously, we've got to stand with our North Korean allies – we're bound to by treaty....

Interviewer: South Korean.

Palin: Yes, and we're also bound by prudence to stand with our South Korean allies, yes."
-

LOL at this, from 2008,



> [M]embers of her traveling party met Palin at the Rtitz-Carlton near Reagan airport, in Pentagon City, Virginia – and found that, although she'd made some progress with her memorization and studies, her grasp of rudimentary facts and concepts was minimal. Palin couldn't explain why North and South Korea were separate nations. She didn't know what the Fed did. Asked who attacked America on 9/11, she suggested several times that it was Saddam Hussain. And asked to identify the enemy that her son would be fighting in Iraq, she drew a blank.
> 
> (Palin's horrified advisers provided her with scripted replies, which she memorized.) Later, on the plane, Palin said to her team, 'I wish I'd paid more attention to this stuff."


----------



## impersonal (Nov 25, 2010)

This woman could have become vice president. Of the oldest US president ever (and thus one of the most likely to die before the end of his mandate).


...This would have been an extremely fun presidency, except for, you know, the war part, the resisting lobbies part, the climate change part, the economic part, and basically everything but public appearances.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

> And asked to identify the enemy that her son would be fighting in Iraq, she drew a blank.



Its Dr Doom obviously, silly cow.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Shizune (Nov 25, 2010)

What the Hell is with people?

Sarah Palin is not, by any means, any sort of genius. Furthermore, she's not "polished" as most politicians are; she operates on common sense and speaks as any average person would. She's not been carefully trained and manipulated into attempting to appear flawless. There are obviously definite flaws in her political agenda.

However, the public's portrayal of her has gotten out of hand. She is not nearly as moronic as she's being made out to be. The moment she slips or misspeaks, the public is quick to jump on her about it. The vast majority of the things she's been ridiculed for have been simple accidents in her speech— things she knew better of, but, again, misspoke.

The things she says are not half as dumb or useless as the things Obama actually does.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 25, 2010)

America, Fuck yeah!


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

> she operates on common sense



Nope.



> and speaks as any average person would.



Nope again. I always love the Average joe" argument though.


----------



## Juno (Nov 25, 2010)

If people had just stopped caring about her after the election, she would be gone by now.


----------



## impersonal (Nov 25, 2010)

Juno said:


> If people had just stopped caring about her after the election, she would be gone by now.



She's entertaining, some sort of old Paris Hilton... Who also rules over Alaska.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> What the Hell is with people?
> 
> Sarah Palin is not, by any means, any sort of genius. Furthermore, she's not "polished" as most politicians are; she operates on common sense and speaks as any average person would.



Wait common sense.  WHAT COMMON SENSE.  If Palin is what common sense is in America then the US is on a downward spiral into oblivion.  (And BTW I do not believe than most americans find her as the common sense type).

And  the last thing anyone should want as a leader of a first world (or any other nation) is someone who is an Average person.

Nations should be run by the BEST.  Not your best buddy or a guy/woman you can hang out with.  They need to be the most intelligent people who can pick the right advisers for the job.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2010)

Juno said:


> If people had just stopped caring about her after the election, she would be gone by now. Part of the reason she's stuck around is because of the fuss we make over little errors like this.



There are thousands and thousands of people who support her in that country. One of them has made it into this thread. She's clearly not just a creation of the media. She was already the fecking Governor of Alaska.


----------



## impersonal (Nov 25, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> What the Hell is with people?
> 
> Sarah Palin is not, by any means, any sort of genius. Furthermore, she's not "polished" as most politicians are; she operates on common sense and speaks as any average person would. *She's not been carefully trained and manipulated into attempting to appear flawless. *


Regarding the bolded: yes she was.
Regarding average persons: you do realize that, if she's an average person, about half of americans are more qualified than her.


----------



## PerveeSage (Nov 25, 2010)

i get it now, i know why the world is gonna end in 2012, we are gonna elect sarah palin for prez.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Nov 25, 2010)

All the more reason why we should ban women from politics.


----------



## Bender (Nov 25, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> What the Hell is with people?
> 
> Sarah Palin is not, by any means, any sort of genius. Furthermore, she's not "polished" as most politicians are; she operates on common sense and speaks as any average person would.



EXCUSE ME?!????


Did you just compare me....No and EVERY person in America of being just like Sarah Palin!??! You.....Congratulations, you are the first person to ever make the most hideous and offensive remark in a formal (obviously one-sided) debate thread such as this. Wow..And here I'd expect this type of crap from other cafe trolls...Just...WOW...



> However, the public's portrayal of her has gotten out of hand.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPFw2qpudjc[/YOUTUBE]

"What is it the VP does everyday?" 

"I can see Russia from my house!"


----------



## Shizune (Nov 25, 2010)

The shitstorm I earned due to my Palin comment is just hilarious.


----------



## Psycho (Nov 25, 2010)

average american doesn't know shit about geography... but then again, the average american is not fit to run a coutnry


----------



## Talon. (Nov 25, 2010)

Mael said:


> Nope.  When it all boils down to it, Bush is better than Palin.  Say what you will, but he's an iota more capable than her.  She'll be destroyed by more legit candidates such as Romney.  Learn about him and you'll see.


Im a Socialist, and I agree. *shocked face*


T.D.A said:


> America.



FUCK YEAH


----------



## Tkae (Nov 25, 2010)

Sarah Palin is a strong, powerful, capable leader who could very well be an incredible president with the dedication and courage needed to accomplish things in the politics of today's world.

So long as she doesn't open her mouth 

Kind of like Eisenhower


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 25, 2010)

This thread is actually the only thing sadder than the quote


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 25, 2010)

Paris Hilton > Palin. >_>


----------



## Tkae (Nov 25, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This thread is actually the only thing sadder than the quote



_Your mother's_ the only thing sadder than the quote!


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 25, 2010)

Alkonis said:


> What the Hell is with people?
> 
> Sarah Palin is not, by any means, any sort of genius. Furthermore, she's not "polished" as most politicians are; *she operates on common sense and speaks as any average person would.* She's not been carefully trained and manipulated into attempting to appear flawless. There are obviously definite flaws in her political agenda.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tkae (Nov 25, 2010)

I _believe_ what they meant was:

Sarah Palin operates on street smarts rather than book smarts.


----------



## Rescuebear (Nov 25, 2010)

How can you be a serious American politician and not even have a clue what your talking about? 

You think Obama, or even Bush/Mccain for that matter ever gets the north and south of Korea confused? Ever?


----------



## Tkae (Nov 25, 2010)

Rescuebear said:


> How can you be a serious American *politician* and *not even have a clue what your talking about? *
> 
> You think Obama, or even Bush/Mccain for that matter ever gets the north and south of Korea confused? Ever?



lol @ answering your own question.

To answer your second question:

The only difference between Obama and Sarah Palin is that Obama actually sticks to the teleprompter


----------



## Rescuebear (Nov 25, 2010)

Tkae said:


> The only difference between Obama and Sarah Palin is that Obama actually sticks to the teleprompter



So he should just wing his speeches then?


----------



## Phunin (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol, I really hope this idiot never ascends to presidency.


----------



## Xyfar (Nov 25, 2010)

I hear Palin is really good at being a news reporter.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 25, 2010)

Tkae said:


> I _believe_ what they meant was:
> 
> Sarah Palin operates on street smarts rather than book smarts.



The word smart does not exist in her vocabulary. However, I am sure the word tool, comes up often.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 25, 2010)

Bender said:


> I don't care if this is one of those oh-silly-me goof ups of Palin's it's not cute and  it's not funny. It's sickeningly irritating and irresponsibly ignorant public statement that further highlights how low her intellect is. But what else would you expect from someone who thought the *CONTINENT* "Africa" was a country. Her appearance is like the second coming of the Republican dumbassery from 8 years ago. She's Like George W. Bush: a puppet mindlessly following the orders of the Republican party being a "Yes sir" defending fellow party members (in spite of how obviously guilty they are), raising taxes for the poor, lowering taxes for the rich furthering  and being  downright illiterate.
> 
> If Americans really think that type of person if fitted to lead their country then they really are as dumb as the dinosaurs.


The continent thing is a myth you know.  One of the news organizations made it up.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

> Sarah Palin operates on street smarts rather than book smarts.



You must be trolling>_>


----------



## Circe (Nov 25, 2010)

Can someone give this woman a bag of g's she can use?


----------



## Tkae (Nov 25, 2010)

Rescuebear said:


> So he should just wing his speeches then?



If he wants to be like Sarah Palin, yes, he should. 

And, conversely, if she wanted to look like Obama, she should shove her head up the ass of a teleprompter 



Superrazien said:


> The word smart does not exist in her vocabulary. However, I am sure the word tool, comes up often.



Well, sadly, her vocabulary has no bearing on the words _I_ use, since I have a vocabulary that's completely different from hers.

It's because we're two different people, you see. 

Just... ya know, for future reference 



Ennoea said:


> You must be trolling>_>





Tkae said:


> *I believe what they meant was:*
> 
> Sarah Palin operates on street smarts rather than book smarts.



Actually, no, I was _tr_ans_l_ating. Not _tr_o_ll_ing.

Translating is when I take something that someone else has said and clarify it for the purpose of someone else's understanding of it. You can tell this is what I was doing by my use of the third-person personal pronoun *they*, as opposed to the _first_-person personal pronoun *I*, which is what I would have used if I were, in fact, referring to myself as the subject of the sentence. 

I know, I know, it's very easy to get confused when someone uses words that start with the same two letters and you only read half of their post


----------



## Bender (Nov 25, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> The continent thing is a myth you know.  One of the news organizations made it up.



*tries recalling info*

Oh yeah now I remember.

It was shortly after the election Faux news said she didn't know shit about Africa.

In any case she's still unbelievably retarded.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2010)

Its Palin, since when is an idiotic statment from her front page news


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 25, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> The continent thing is a myth you know.  One of the news organizations made it up.



That was directly from the book *game change*, from interviews with her staffers on the 08 trail apparently  

You mean to say that the author of the book lied about his interview with the staffer, or the staffer lied, not the news organization, whatever one it was


----------



## Mαri (Nov 25, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its Palin, since when is an idiotic statment from her front page news



This. So much.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 26, 2010)

Good to see that another attempt to infect politics fell on her head.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 26, 2010)

did she really say this?
how can you be this stupid?


----------



## Circe (Nov 26, 2010)

Red Queen said:


> did she really say this?
> how can you be this stupid?


It was a slip of the tongue. It happens from time to time.


----------



## Rescuebear (Nov 26, 2010)

This transcends a mere mistake of words, the transcript shows she clearly has no idea who North or South Korea even are in relation to the US.

And whats worse is that she rambles out nonsensical nothingness to try and cover her ass.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Nov 26, 2010)

Circe said:


> It was a slip of the tongue. It happens from time to time.



Well she needs to learn not to fuck up when people a recording her.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 26, 2010)

Paris Hilton oh wait I mean Palin, doesn't really strive for the Presidency, she is a celebrity- tv figure attention whore parasite masquerading as a Politician that the republicans are unfortunate enough to have in their ranks. Now she may run in 2012 but she will do it not because she expects to win, but because she wants to stay famous and get money while doing it. She also likes attention.

I hope people stop watching reality shows with Palin, going into political rallies with her and so on. As I said, she is a parasite. Find a person who is a Politician but with similar views with Palin and with real interest in governing, more intelligence, less of an attention whore if you like her because of her views.

If the Republicans are smart, they will have to remove the Parasite who is of course attracting a lot of negative attention, somehow but the problem is that the Parasite is also despite its unpopularity it is also also popular with some of the population.


----------



## Circe (Nov 26, 2010)

Rescuebear said:


> This transcends a mere mistake of words, the transcript shows she clearly has no idea who North or South Korea even are in relation to the US.
> 
> And whats worse is that she rambles out nonsensical nothingness to try and cover her ass.


She is an idiot, so that isn't unexpected. 

That or she's incredibly intelligent and she's accurately calculated the ratio of stupidity to competence she must maintain in order to stay in the media, and by extension, in the political spotlight. 

I think the latter is infinitely preferable. 


Red Queen said:


> Well she needs to learn not to fuck up when people a recording her.


It would be nice if she'd learn not to fuck up so frequently in general.

I feel especially sorry for the Americans if she ascends to anything other than designated mediawhore.


----------



## -Dargor- (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm starting to think she's doing this on purpose to simply get more attention from the masses.

Nobody could possibly be that stupid over and over and over...


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 26, 2010)

In Palin's defense it is common for some people to sometimes mix up simple words with another when speaking.

Your all just a bunch of douche bags to point at it and put it as a defining reason to prove someone retarded. You should focus more on what she is saying as a whole then just a possible mix up(shes already proven to be a retard through past actions).


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 26, 2010)

she needs a cock in her mouth


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 26, 2010)

Isis said:


> she needs a cock in her mouth



hmmm...that would make her look too academic


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 26, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> I'm starting to think she's doing this on purpose to simply get more attention from the masses.
> 
> Nobody could possibly be that stupid over and over and over...



Sarah is smarter than she is making herself out to be. I also believe she is just doing this for attention.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 26, 2010)

Another Palin hatin thread, What doesn't kill her, makes her stronger boys .You guys are whining about nothing and she could beat Obama in 2012, you go girl!!


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 26, 2010)

Hand Banana said:


> Sarah is smarter than she is making herself out to be. I also believe she is just doing this for attention.



People dont give politicians enough credit even the dumb ones. Despite some of their glaring short comings they still manage to stay in power or wow the masses. You might not be part of that mass of individuals but they are still able to find a way to gain the favor of others through various methods.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 26, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> People dont give politicians enough credit even the dumb ones. Despite some of their glaring short comings they still manage to stay in power or wow the masses. You might not be part of that mass of individuals but they are still able to find a way to gain the favor of others through various methods.



 why you gotta do this?


----------



## Mael (Nov 26, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Another Palin hatin thread, What doesn't kill her, makes her stronger boys .You guys are whining about nothing and she could beat Obama in 2012, you go girl!!



Mitt Romney for GOP 2012.

You cannot deny...a better choice.


----------



## White00 (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it really that hard to pay attention to middle school history?  I mean really it's a sad day for us americans if our own presidential canidate can't remember basic geography.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 26, 2010)

Mael said:


> Mitt Romney for GOP 2012.
> 
> You cannot deny...a better choice.


I'm sorry, but he can't win. He has to admit his own romney care was crap and he's unwilling to. He'll lose his "fiscal" conservative base until he admits he's wrong.


----------



## impersonal (Nov 26, 2010)

Tkae said:


> I _believe_ what they meant was:
> 
> Sarah Palin operates on street smarts rather than book smarts.


That doesn't make it any less stupid now, does it? It's not like you have to pick one.

Sarah Palin has proven time and time again that she has "book stupids", but where's the evidence that she's got street smarts?

Besides, you don't elect a president because he knows how to behave in the street. You elect him because he has a clue what he's doing.

Let those with street smarts deal with the streets. And let the competent people deal with nuclear powers.


----------



## Tunafish (Nov 26, 2010)

Personally her slip-ups seem to happen too often. She confused a continent with a country, combined refute and repudiate into the new Oxford Dictionary-Approved word 'Refudiate', and then has a geographical blunder concerning North and South Korea

Everyone makes mistakes, but she just needs to be a bit more careful seeing as how the populace makes her statements hot news.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Nov 26, 2010)

Tunafish said:


> Everyone makes mistakes, but she just needs to be a bit more careful seeing as how the populace makes her statements hot news.



Have you ever considered that maybe she is genuinely ignorant?


----------



## Tunafish (Nov 26, 2010)

0Fear said:


> Have you ever considered that maybe she is genuinely ignorant?


I have, actually. Though I try to refrain from repeating posts and saying she is a complete dumbass not fit for presidency.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 26, 2010)

She clearly has no idea what she's talking about. I don't think anyone with a grasp of the issues at hand would have said that they would be backing South Korea because they were bound by "treaty" or "prudence", but rather because Kimmy is an insane possibly nuclear powered dictator of a country bent on taking over the other for the sake of some nonsensical idea of reunification.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 26, 2010)

And to think she has a college degree


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 26, 2010)

Hinako said:


> And to think she has a college degree



In journalism ironically.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 26, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> And yet, we're still the top dog. Feels good bitch. Feels good.


In what way are you the "top dog"? You're bankrupt, idiot.


----------



## Karsh (Nov 26, 2010)

Great Success for Palin on getting so much attention, even here, whether it be criticism or not.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Degelle said:


> In what way are you the "top dog"? You're bankrupt, *idiot*.



Looks like we didn't learn our lesson.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Looks like we didn't learn our lesson.


If he calls me a bitch, I'll call him an idiot. I'm that childish, yes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Degelle said:


> If he calls me a bitch, I'll call him an idiot. I'm that childish, yes.


Doesn't really help your argument. People are making a big deal because Palin said the wrong cardinal direction? 

How about the fact that she makes racist comments and praises racist literature. I would think that's much more pressing than her not knowing her Koreas.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Doesn't really help your argument. People are making a big deal because Palin said the wrong cardinal direction?
> 
> How about the fact that she makes racist comments and praises racist literature. I would think that's much more pressing than her not knowing her Koreas.



We're just making the point how fucked up USA is for letting such a totally nutcase to even ahve a chance of become the President or even Vice President.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 26, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks Palin wouldn't want to be president?

She has made millions as an ex-politician via book deals, speeches, and TV appearances and will continue to do so with a talk show on Fox or the radio. Why would she give that up for less money and responsibilities?

Even Christine O'Donnell was deft enough to realize the money's in campaigning, not the government position. To run and lose means to not have to pay back campaign funds but just go, "Aw shucks! I tried."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Degelle said:


> We're just making the point how fucked up USA is for letting such a totally nutcase to even ahve a chance of become the President or even Vice President.



It just makes the point that you don't understand the meaning of freedom...

You can't stop people from doing something if they fit the requirements just because they're stupid. 



Adonis said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Palin wouldn't want to be president?
> 
> She has made millions as an ex-politician via book deals, speeches, and TV appearances and will continue to do so with a talk show on Fox or the radio. Why would she give that up for less money and responsibilities?
> 
> Even Christine O'Donnell was deft enough to realize the money's in campaigning, not the government postion. To run and lose means to not have to pay back campaign funds but just go, Aw shucks! I tried."



That does make sense and it makes sense with how she's acting, if she really wanted to win she'd shut her mouth.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 26, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Palin wouldn't want to be president?
> 
> She has made millions as an ex-politician via book deals, speeches, and TV appearances and will continue to do so with a talk show on Fox or the radio. Why would she give that up for less money and responsibilities?
> 
> Even Christine O'Donnell was deft enough to realize the money's in campaigning, not the government position. T*o run and lose means to not have to pay back campaign funds but just go, "Aw shucks! I tried."*



Really?  Was not aware of that. That does make sense.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It just makes the point that you don't understand the meaning of freedom...
> 
> You can't stop people from doing something if they fit the requirements just because they're stupid.


Ha ha, you think America is "freedom"?

Pathetic!


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with Adonis, that is what she is trying to do and why she is a Parasite that feeds on cash and fame rather than someone which people should put their hopes on, her to succeed at anything important by governing. I see it more likely for her to sabotage her side and as a result help her opposition than her ever becoming President.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 26, 2010)

Degelle said:


> We're just making the point how fucked up USA is for letting such a totally nutcase to even ahve a chance of become the President or even Vice President.



Degelle. Your a nutcase yourself so that doesnt go very far.

You country is probably ran by a bunch of wild individuals with all sorts of skeletons in their closets. We just never hear about them cause your country is small and irrelevant to the world stage compared to the US.


----------



## Coteaz (Nov 26, 2010)

Degelle said:


> In what way are you the "top dog"? You're bankrupt, idiot.


Shh, shh, it's okay. You can hide in Scandinavia while the big boys take care of global politics.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 26, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Degelle. Your a nutcase yourself so that doesnt go very far.


At least I have a soul, Ginger.

You're about as educated as my left index finger, I could not care less what you thought of me.



Razgriez said:


> You country is probably ran by a bunch of wild individuals with all sorts of skeletons in their closets. We just never hear about them cause your country is small and irrelevant to the world stage compared to the US.


We have ethics and morals here in Sweden, we're not obsessed about gaining profit, we're more concerned about gaining progress. We don't view the peoples of the worlds as only packages of stock shares, like you do in the U.S.

Perhaps that's why Sweden is one the most free and progressed nation in the world?

When Mr. Obama and Mr. Bush declare that they want to one day build a new social order, that's about the same as a bald-headed barber recommending a tonic guaranteed to make hair grow.

Rather than incite war, these gentlemen, who live in the most socially backwards country, should concern themselves with their own unemployed people. You have enough misery and poverty in USA to keep yourselves busy insuring a just distribution of food there.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Nov 26, 2010)

I often criticize the Americans but you are going too far. Most socially backwards country? You must be joking. Strawmen accusations, stereotypes, hyperboles, and generalizations are not progressive or progressed type of thinking.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Ha ha, you think America is "freedom"?
> 
> Pathetic!


No one *has *total freedom...I don't know how someone would *be *freedom. 

But there's more freedom in what I'm saying than in what you're toting.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But there's more freedom in what I'm saying than in what you're toting.


Sorry, come again?

You said "It just makes the point that you don't understand the meaning of freedom...", which as no relation whatsoever to the fact that a stupid, uneducated, ignorant, useless bitch as a chance of becoming the President of the USA. She's even popular after the hundreds of embarrassing and mind blowing statements and mistakes.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 26, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Sorry, come again?
> 
> You said "It just makes the point that you don't understand the meaning of freedom...", which as no relation whatsoever to the fact that a stupid, uneducated, ignorant, useless bitch as a chance of becoming the President of the USA. She's even popular after the hundreds of embarrassing and mind blowing statements and mistakes.



*cuddles the Union Jack*

thank you, It could be so worse.


----------



## Xion (Nov 26, 2010)

It's funny, her response to Beck seemed to indicate she thought S. Korea was an ally _too_ along with N. Korea. 

Oh her.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Sorry, come again?
> 
> You said "It just makes the point that you don't understand the meaning of freedom...", which as no relation whatsoever to the fact that a stupid, uneducated, ignorant, useless bitch as a chance of becoming the President of the USA. She's even popular after the hundreds of embarrassing and mind blowing statements and mistakes.



Do I need to type it in all capital letters? *YOU'RE CRITICIZING THE FACT THAT SHE'S FREE TO RUN WHILE COMPLAINING ABOUT HOW AMERICA ISN'T TRULY FREE. *



Xion said:


> It's funny, her response to Beck seemed to indicate she thought S. Korea was an ally _too_ along with N. Korea.
> 
> Oh her.


Maybe she thinks they're like the Dakotas.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Nov 26, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Sorry, come again?
> 
> You said "It just makes the point that you don't understand the meaning of freedom...", which as no relation whatsoever to the fact that a stupid, uneducated, ignorant, useless bitch as a chance of becoming the President of the USA. She's even popular after the hundreds of embarrassing and mind blowing statements and mistakes.



This nation's electorate is unfortunately an embarrassment. 

It's know-nothings like Palin who cause America to be synonymous with stupidity.


----------



## Xion (Nov 26, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Another Palin hatin thread, What doesn't kill her, makes her stronger boys .You guys are whining about nothing and she could beat Obama in 2012, you go girl!!



Is there a reason you actually like her?

I mean I even know plenty of Republicans who see her just as I do, as an attention-whoring, money-seeking bimbo.


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 26, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Ha ha, you think America is "freedom"?
> 
> Pathetic!



America is the oppressor of minorities.

How can a country so obsessed with declaring itself as free possibly be taken serious when it illegally invades another country with the excuse of spreading freedom but doesn’t allow openly gay men or lesbians to serve in the army? Only the Yanks can keep a straight face bleating their ‘freedom’ when they are being so blatantly hypocritical.


----------



## Laix (Nov 26, 2010)

North Korean culture involves eating doggies.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 26, 2010)

Laix said:


> North Korean culture involves eating doggies.



You would eat dogs too if you were starving.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 26, 2010)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> *cuddles the Union Jack*
> 
> thank you, It could be so worse.



I have to admit, I'd gladly take our 20% VAT over having the possibility of someone like Palin leading us... She'd do even worse than Brown did!


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 26, 2010)

Laix said:


> North Korean culture involves eating doggies.



You know, in some cultures dog is considered a delicacy.


----------



## Tkae (Nov 26, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> People dont give politicians enough credit *even the dumb ones. *Despite some of their glaring short comings they still manage to stay in power or wow the masses. You might not be part of that mass of individuals but they are still able to find a way to gain the favor of others through various methods.



This 

I just read a news article saying one of her more dangerous weapons in a potential 2012 campaign would be the underestimation factor, much like Bush had back in 2000. 

By doing stupid shit show, she'll lull her opponents into a false sense of security. And, even more dangerous, when she turns around and actually says things competently lucid (yet alone the occasional intelligent statement), it'll be stunning to the public, as opposed to politicians like Obama who have set the bar high and get flak for anything that do that isn't spectacular (such as failing at dancing, getting hurt in basketball games, etc.)

So...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Sweden is pretty cool. Yall hating trying to scream socialism, but socialism is humanism but with sharing. Be better people. For real. Share your wealth. I do it. Save the world 

....
....

1st world country= 1st world country...why so much honky of horns?

...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 26, 2010)

>implying dumb politicians should be given credit


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> America is the oppressor of minorities.
> 
> How can a country so obsessed with declaring itself as free possibly be taken serious when it illegally invades another country with the excuse of spreading freedom but doesn?t allow openly gay men or lesbians to serve in the army? Only the Yanks can keep a straight face bleating their ?freedom? when they are being so blatantly hypocritical.


This from a person in a country where the biggest headline is that some future figure head of the lame duck royal family is marrying a "middle class" girl. 

How's it any better to hate for class than to hate for color any number of other things?


----------



## Karsh (Nov 26, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I think Sweden is pretty cool. Yall hating trying to scream socialism, but socialism is humanism but with sharing. Be better people. For real. Share your wealth. I do it. Save the world



Totally agree that socialism is a great system, though I gotta say SD giving a run to the opposition's money this year was kinda ironic for a country who rightly prides itself in it's current openness.
Every country has it's bad apples, some more than others.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

This is such a nonstory.  It's 8 pages and I guess I am part of the problem as well.


Tkae said:


> This
> 
> I just read a news article saying one of her more dangerous weapons in a  potential 2012 campaign would be the underestimation factor, much like  Bush had back in 2000.
> 
> ...


Terr.  I.  Fy.  Ing.


----------



## Karsh (Nov 26, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> This is such a nonstory.  It's 8 pages and I guess I am part of the problem as well.



Yeah it is, though of course it's digressed to other points as per usual. 

Sometimes, hating on something just fueles it further by giving it attention.

Btw that kid in your avy


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This from a person in a country where the biggest headline is that some future figure head of the lame duck royal family is marrying a "middle class" girl.
> 
> How's it any better to hate for class than to hate for color any number of other things?



The monarchy is redundant as you pointed out. The only people making a fuss about that is crap like the Daily Mail. That is hardly blatant discrimination. Not at all like what the US is displaying.

I understand you’re just defending the US out of loyalty but it’s really has left it’s self wide open for criticism with its hollow boasts.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 26, 2010)

land of the free and home of the brave...go pick that cotton nigg-


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 26, 2010)

Neither the UK or the US are free countries, we have our ridiculous amount of CCTV cameras whereas you guys have a crazy legal system. That and both countries have been stripped of freedom by the new right and thus have created a system where the super-rich control everything, including the government and thus the government is essentially an arm of the free market.


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 26, 2010)

The only people who think they are truely free are the Yanks.

Just like the government want them to think. Patriot act anyone?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 26, 2010)

The UK wasn't wasn't selling themselves to the world as this bastion of freedom...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> The only people who think they are truely free are the Yanks.
> 
> Just like the government want them to think. Patriot act anyone?



MBS when you get your fucking facts straight and stop trying to bait and can act like an adult instead of entering every argument to take shots at Obama or the US, maybe people will stop acting like you're not to be taken seriously. 

And guess what? The President you're constantly bitching about isn't the one who is doing the stuff you're talking about, go figure. Meanwhile your last Prime Minister helped to start one of the wars we're in with falsified information, sounds like its not just the fucking US. 



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> The UK wasn't wasn't selling themselves to the world as this bastion of freedom...



What the fuck are you talking about, read back through the argument and see where Degelle is bitching about Palin being allowed to run, how is my saying that's her right and freedom to run make it suddenly an argument about freedom. You're just helping shift the argument further into stupidity, that's all anyone in this place ever does now. They can't argue so they just shift their point somewhere else. 

Palin can run because its her right, and the right of anyone else above a certain age to become President. It takes money and support. But the right to run rests with anyone and the voting is taken care of by the people. That's how the country works, you don't want to talk about *that *argument I suggest you make your own thread people can get off topic in.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't swear at me boy.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What the fuck are you talking about, read back through the argument and see where Degelle is bitching about Palin being allowed to run, how is my saying that's her right and freedom to run make it suddenly an argument about freedom.



Are you really this stupid CTK, or are you actually trolling me? I'm not bitching about Palin's right to run, I'm bitching that a big part of the American population is so fucking stupid to give this fucking bitch their votes and support, what fuck were you thinking?

Let's face it, if USA was a "good nation", not some festival of ignorance, then this useless vagina face would never have been brought into the political sphere of the U.S.


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 26, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And guess what? The President you're constantly bitching about isn't the one who is doing the stuff you're talking about, go figure. Meanwhile your last Prime Minister helped to start one of the wars we're in with falsified information, sounds like its not just the fucking US.



It was the US that said: you're either with us or you're with the terrorists. And it was also the US that *lead* it's coalition of allies.


----------



## RainTree (Nov 26, 2010)

Reminds me of when George W. Bush said "the world would be better off without us" by accident.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 26, 2010)

It's the bloody septics, in the end, that are to blame. What the fuck are they thinking supporting her? She's shifted women's reputations in politics back 50 years.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 26, 2010)

erictheking said:


> It's the bloody septics, in the end, that are to blame. What the fuck are they thinking supporting her?* She's shifted women's reputations in politics back 50 years.*


Damn, you're giving her too much credit. The average female has done that themselves.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 27, 2010)

Why is this still being discussed?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 27, 2010)

Harsh, Hinako. Females have proved themselves alright.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 27, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Neither the UK or the US are free countries, we have our ridiculous amount of CCTV cameras whereas you guys have a crazy legal system. That and both countries have been stripped of freedom by the new right and thus have created a system where the super-rich control everything, including the government and thus the government is essentially an arm of the free market.


Being rich gets you everything, even the ladies. Who wouldn't want to be rich? 



erictheking said:


> Harsh, Hinako. Females have proved themselves alright.


alright is an understatement.


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 27, 2010)

Hinako said:


> Being rich gets you everything, even the ladies. Who wouldn't want to be rich? .



Nothing wrong with being affluent, I'd just not rather live in a society where the government puts people from junk food and soft drink corporations in charge of tackling obesity.


----------



## Karsh (Nov 27, 2010)

I should have known there was gonna be anti-woman posts sooner or later.
Obviously bringing in all of the different social obsticles for women and mentioning all the women in important positions despite this (and no I'm not talking about talk-show positions, but importance of these can be discussed) will most likely fall on deaf ears.

What I will say is that it is sad that in the 21st century people are still discrediting women.
Ah well.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 27, 2010)

lol, Sarah Palin. The fact that she's still this popular in conservative circles despite her clear lack of knowledge, common sense and intelligence is a scary thought.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 27, 2010)

```

```



Danchou said:


> lol, Sarah Palin. The fact that she's still this popular in conservative circles despite her clear lack of knowledge, common sense and intelligence is a scary thought.


I want to think it's the result of conservative side's lack of better options.


----------



## Psycho (Nov 27, 2010)

Danchou said:


> lol, Sarah Palin. The fact that she's still this popular in conservative circles despite her clear lack of knowledge, common sense and intelligence is a scary thought.



to be fair, i think the correct term for her main audience is "uneducated WASPs"


----------



## Captain America (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, she said that.


----------



## Sky is Over (Nov 27, 2010)

Well look at that, maybe Mr. Beck might make a better political candidate?


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 27, 2010)

Adagio said:


> And there are some people who after this will still see her as a believable candidate.
> Thats just really really sad.



Everyone one has an opinion or point of view, there really isn't anything wrong with that, sometime stupidity wins the majority something I learned in '08


----------



## TenshiNeko (Nov 27, 2010)

> It is unclear whether Palin is talking about sanctions against North Korea, or U.S. sanctioning -- i.e. approving or supporting -- its actions.
> 
> Palin continued: *"Obviously, we gotta stand with our North Korean allies,"* when Beck interrupted and corrected her to say "South Korea."
> 
> *"And we're also bound by prudence to stand with our South Korean allies, *yes," she responded.



How can anyone say this was a simple gaffe? The woman is a total airhead. She didn't correct her mistake when it was pointed out to her, she ADDED the correct country. She didn't say, _"Oh excuse me, I meant South Korea"_.  No. She said _"We must stand with our N Korean allies AND our S Korean allies."_ Made herself sound even more brainless.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 27, 2010)

TenshiNeko said:


> How can anyone say this was a simple gaffe?


Because Americans still believe America is #1, the American dream and all that bullshit, when it's in fact the shit-stain on Tellus.


----------



## Kei (Nov 27, 2010)

it just so stupid i can't laugh


----------



## Hinako (Nov 27, 2010)

TenshiNeko said:


> How can anyone say this was a simple gaffe? The woman is a total airhead. She didn't correct her mistake when it was pointed out to her, she ADDED the correct country. She didn't say, _"Oh excuse me, I meant South Korea"_.  No. She said _"We must stand with our N Korean allies AND our S Korean allies."_ Made herself sound even more brainless.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpGH02DtIws[/YOUTUBE]

Because we forgave Obama for his simple gaffe. We as Americans have to be more forgiving, and lenient for our political leaders mistakes, than other countries. I don't know why Europeans are scared shitless of Palin becoming president, it doesn't affect them unless they have a slave/master relationship. This begs the question would any sane European nation listen to Palin as prez?


----------



## Xyloxi (Nov 27, 2010)

In all fairness, lets give her credit for knowing what Korea is.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 27, 2010)

> At least I have a soul, Ginger.
> 
> You're about as educated as my left index finger, I could not care less what you thought of me.


Nazis dont have souls.



> We have ethics and morals here in Sweden, we're not obsessed about gaining profit, we're more concerned about gaining progress. We don't view the peoples of the worlds as only packages of stock shares, like you do in the U.S.
> 
> Perhaps that's why Sweden is one the most free and progressed nation in the world?
> 
> ...



and if it wasnt for the US would of been apart of Russia decades ago living in shit with none of those amazingly "progressive" rights you have.

Your lavish life styles and the amazing items you own are built upon the suffering of others. You wish every day for the destruction of Jews so really everything you just said about seeing others is irrelevant since you quite literally discriminate ruthlessly against a group of individuals.


----------



## Bender (Nov 27, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> In all fairness, lets give her credit for knowing what Korea is.



Umm, yeah, no that still does not dissolve any thoughts of her being a fucking moron.




> Because we forgave Obama for his simple gaffe. We as Americans have to be more forgiving, and lenient for our political leaders mistakes, than other countries.



You're never going to stop making these idiotic posts are you Hinako? Okay, I'll hand you the proof that you need that absolutely solidifies her status as the supreme twit of politics. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPFw2qpudjc[/YOUTUBE]




> I don't know why Europeans are scared shitless of Palin becoming president



Of course you wouldn't know. Hell, you didn't even know why people agree that she's an idiot. So thus your arguments are rendered moot.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 27, 2010)

Bender. While Palin is indeed an idiot. She is still far more successful then you ever will be. For an idiot she sure knew how to make it in life.


----------



## Bender (Nov 27, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Bender. While Palin is indeed an idiot. She is still far more successful then you ever will be.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0[/YOUTUBE]





> For an idiot she sure knew how to make it in life.



lol

Bender
-One of the greatest fictional cartoon characters EVER

Palin
- Contradictory bitch (Condemn pre-marital sex even though her daughter, Bristol did it with boyfriend and she didn't know jack-shit about it)
- Names her child "Twig"
- Didn't finish her term as governor of Alaska (letting down all the people who voted for her)


Yup 

Palin is waaaaaaaay more successful Bender 


Ahahahahahahahhahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaahahhahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahaha

Oh god, my sides hurt.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 27, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> In all fairness, lets give her credit for knowing what Korea is.



 Considering she wants to be our next and first women president I hope she knows where and what Korea is.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 27, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> In all fairness, lets give her credit for knowing what Korea is.


Which puts her a whole letter grade ahead of the majority of her supporters!


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Palin is too valuable an asset to run for President.

The world would be far better off if she became a spy and kept Russia under surveillance.

After all, Palin can see Russia from Alaska!  She has a visual line of sight, and that's quite impressive considering the lack of technical sophistication and resources...

Palin for President Russian observation network!


----------



## Hinako (Nov 27, 2010)

Bender said:


> You're never going to stop making these idiotic posts are you Hinako? Okay, I'll hand you the proof that you need that absolutely solidifies her status as the supreme twit of politics.


I have seen you make these same kind of arguments over and over, I don't need to see that youtube vid again. Showing me this vid doesn't refute Obama's gaffe that we forgave him for. We are mostly pretty lenient on people of political status. 


> Of course you wouldn't know. Hell, you didn't even know why people agree that she's an idiot. So thus your arguments are rendered moot.


Nah, I see you have bad memory, what I wondered back then is why people hated her because it looked unwarranted. I already knew why she is an idiot to you guys


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 27, 2010)

Adagio said:


> And there are some people who after this will still see her as a believable candidate.
> Thats just really really sad.



it would be sad for us anyways.


----------



## Bender (Nov 28, 2010)

Hinako said:


> I have seen you make these same kind of arguments over and over, I don't need to see that youtube vid again. Showing me this vid doesn't refute Obama's gaffe



It's already made apparent that Obama has his few flaws I'm talking about  VAST stupidity Chuck. That's a little different then a simple little gaffe. Sorry try again.



> I already knew why she is an idiot to you guys



Man, you are so full of shit. 

Not just myself but everyone else from that thread remembers the toxic unintelligible crap you were spewing.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 28, 2010)

Adagio said:


> And there are some people who after this will still see her as a believable candidate.
> Thats just really really sad.


It's only sad if the number of people that believe it outnumber the ones that don't at voting time.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 28, 2010)

It's a good thing she's just a celebrity and not a legitimate politician. Although if she were to try and stop a speeding bullet with her forehead it wouldn't be the worst thing ever.


----------



## Hinako (Nov 28, 2010)

Bender said:


> It's already made apparent that Obama has his few flaws I'm talking about  VAST stupidity Chuck. That's a little different then a simple little gaffe. Sorry try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I shall introduce you to another gaffe. Our Prez can't pronounce corpsmen correctly. Quit embarrassing really.But ,again a very forgivable act.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxORB49KtsE[/YOUTUBE]
And my name isn't Chuck, I'd appreciate it, if you didn't use that name.


You must have hit your head, I have great memory of that thread in which I actually questioned the hate, not why she's an idiot.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 28, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Although if she were to try and stop a speeding bullet with her forehead it wouldn't be the worst thing ever.


Nah, dying a hero would make her even more dangerous.


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 28, 2010)

Hinako said:


> I guess I shall introduce you to another gaffe. Our Prez can't pronounce corpsmen correctly. Quit embarrassing really.But ,again a very forgivable act.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxORB49KtsE[/YOUTUBE]
> And my name isn't Chuck, I'd appreciate it, if you didn't use that name.
> 
> 
> You must have hit your head, I have great memory of that thread in which I actually questioned the hate, not why she's an idiot.



Compared to all the shit Bush messed up, that mishap was like music to my ears.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Nah, dying a hero would make her even more dangerous.


So she must die the most pathetic death ever then?

This could be arranged....she lives in alaska which has plenty of wildlife and natural places for her to get devoured or squashed to death in.


----------



## Gino (Nov 28, 2010)

Degelle said:


> Because *some *Americans still believe America is #1, the American dream and all that bullshit, when it's in fact the shit-stain on Tellus.


Fixed

Seriously The bitch is not worth mentioning her existence is pitiful........


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 28, 2010)

I can say one thing.  Having her elected could be the best and last thing that will ever happen in this country.  She'd tear it apart and then shit would have to get done.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 28, 2010)

Razgriez said:


> Nazis dont have souls.


You think?




Razgriez said:


> and if it wasnt for the US would of been apart of Russia decades ago living in shit with none of those amazingly "progressive" rights you have.


Sorry, just what the fuck did you just say?

I'm assuming you meant: If it wasn't for USA, Sweden would've been a part of Russia decades ago? Elaborate, please.



Razgriez said:


> Your lavish life styles and the amazing items you own are built upon the suffering of others. You wish every day for the destruction of Jews so really everything you just said about seeing others is irrelevant since you quite literally discriminate ruthlessly against a group of individuals.


I'm very confused.

The Swedish life still is built upon the suffering of others?(WTF????) And this is coming from a fucking American, who stands in a state which used slaves?  

Please do not talk about things which you have no comprehension of, you'll only look dumb.


----------



## Bender (Nov 28, 2010)

Hinako said:


> I guess I shall introduce you to another gaffe. Our Prez can't pronounce corpsmen correctly. Quit embarrassing really.But ,again a very forgivable act.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxORB49KtsE[/YOUTUBE]



That's an understandable mistake and another example of you being unable to make a good argument.



> And my name isn't Chuck, I'd appreciate it, if you didn't use that name.



And I'd appreciate it if you would stop being so painfully ignorant, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. So I guess we're both shit out of luck now, aren't we?


----------



## Legend (Nov 28, 2010)

Damn she's dumb


----------



## Sky is Over (Nov 28, 2010)

Hinako said:


> I guess I shall introduce you to another gaffe. Our Prez can't pronounce corpsmen correctly. Quit embarrassing really.But ,again a very forgivable act.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxORB49KtsE[/YOUTUBE]
> And my name isn't Chuck, I'd appreciate it, if you didn't use that name.
> 
> 
> You must have hit your head, I have great memory of that thread in which I actually questioned the hate, not why she's an idiot.





That was a good laugh, but I can't say I'm any better when it comes to pronounciation, so in that case a benefit of the doubt is given.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 28, 2010)

You know, we should be fearful for ourselves (non-Americans, I mean) since the holder of the post of President of the USA affects us all.
And this woman has a legitimate chance of being that person.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 28, 2010)

Is Hinako REALLY comparing Obama mispronouncing Corpsman to Palin not knowing the difference between North and South Korea?


----------



## Hinako (Nov 28, 2010)

Bender said:


> That's an understandable mistake and another example of you being unable to make a good argument.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd appreciate it if you would stop being so painfully ignorant, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. So I guess we're both shit out of luck now, aren't we?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxiyg2tDD7I[/YOUTUBE]
Campaign Obama didn't think that Iran was a great threat. Kinda dumb coming from our president. This begs the question is Obama just as politically smart as Palin?

I'm not shit out of luck, you stopped calling that dreadful name, thank you.



> Is Hinako REALLY comparing Obama mispronouncing Corpsman to Palin not knowing the difference between North and South Korea?


Why is a brit trying to butt into this conversation between Americans? Sod off.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 28, 2010)

Is Iran a *great* threat ? no. It may be a threat but surely not a *great *one.

So ?


----------



## Hinako (Nov 28, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Is Iran a *great* threat ? no. It may be a threat but surely not a *great *one.
> 
> So ?


You underestimate Ahmadinejad's whacko behavior.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 28, 2010)

He gonna be impeached.


----------



## Degelle (Nov 28, 2010)

Ahmadinejad has no power.

Ali Khamenei is the supreme leader of Iran.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Watchman (Nov 28, 2010)

Hinako said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxiyg2tDD7I[/YOUTUBE]
> Campaign Obama didn't think that Iran was a great threat. Kinda dumb coming from our president. This begs the question is Obama just as politically smart as Palin?



Gee, that video didn't take his comments out of context _at all_. It's not like there was a blatant cut midway through that removed his reasoning for Iran being a threat in the region (as opposed to a direct threat to the USA, like the USSR was)

Again, this really isn't comparable to getting North and South Korea mixed up. If Obama got Israel and Iran mixed up, "'cause they both sound kinda the same, right?" then you'd have an argument.



> Why is a brit trying to butt into this conversation between Americans? Sod off.



You're sorely mistaken. This isn't a conversation between Americans, it's a conversation on a public forum with a large international membership. You don't choose who can and cannot read your posts, nor who can and cannot reply to them. Now answer the question. Are you seriously comparing mispronunciation and an out-of-context video to Palin not understanding the difference between North and South Korea?


----------



## Hinako (Nov 28, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> I've often considered that policymakers are privy to more intelligence than average Joe TV Watcher, and the advice they tend to get is usually a bit more than the sound byte you're fed from Fox News.
> 
> While the intelligence community can only say for certain whether Iran is a threat, Obama is in a better position to make that determination than you are.
> 
> ...


I'm watching the other news channels too, bro. Unlike a handful of liberals in here.There were a couple of other  Obama gaffes that I was using to compare to the Palin misunderstanding of the Koreans. Multiple gaffes are made and forgiven these days.



> Obama's assessment of threat potential is a far cry from Palin's _perceived_ mis-education on our allies.


Both of these gaffes are a very serious topic for the safety of America. I think it would be wise not to undermine one or the other. 



> As if a Brit didn't have the same fucking capacity to pay attention of political affairs. Don't be ignorant.


I never implied that. Stop projecting false statements.



> Gee, that video didn't take his comments out of context at all. It's not like there was a blatant cut midway through that removed his reasoning for Iran being a threat in the region (as opposed to a direct threat to the USA, like the USSR was)


We are the most hated nation in the world, it doesn't take rocket science to why Iran would be a threat. We are an oppressive nation is spewed from Iran a lot. 



> Again, this really isn't comparable to getting North and South Korea mixed up. If Obama got Israel and Iran mixed up, "'cause they both sound kinda the same, right?" then you'd have an argument.


You are undermining the threat of safety that each gaffe from Palin and Obama have. NK and Iran have a potential for nuclear warfare. It's kind of silly to disregard Obama's gaffe because he's prez or whatnot.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 28, 2010)

Sarah Palin: The definition of what being truly retarded is.


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Sarah Palin: The definition of what being truly retarded is.



not retarded just functional illiterate


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 28, 2010)

Lol Sarah Palin


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 28, 2010)

kayanathera said:


> not retarded just functional illiterate





> *Functional illiteracy* is a term used to describe  and  skills that are inadequate "to manage daily living and employment tasks that require reading skills beyond a basic level."


See, the problem with your definition is that Sarah Palin can read and write just fine, whereas her brain isn't always in the right place so to speak. The issue is not whether she can read or write, but whether she passed a fucking geography class in freaking middle school. Or to put it more bluntly, one wonders if she passed any of her classes in any form of school with some of the stupid shit she says.

The main problem is that Sarah Palin suffers from a case of "I don't have a clue what the fuck I'm talking about so I'm just going to stand here and look nice" which is evidence that she in fact has down syndrome.


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> See, the problem with your definition is that Sarah Palin can read and write just fine, whereas her brain isn't always in the right place so to speak. The issue is not whether she can read or write, but whether she passed a fucking geography class in freaking middle school. Or to put it more bluntly, one wonders if she passed any of her classes in any form of school with some of the stupid shit she says.
> 
> The main problem is that Sarah Palin suffers from a case of "I don't have a clue what the fuck I'm talking about so I'm just going to stand here and look nice" which is evidence that she in fact has down syndrome.



hmm..Im not an english native and in my native language the term functional illiterate has a broader meaning=someone who can mimic a normal person yet being unable to understand the meaning of its action or speaches


----------



## Seisokumaru (Nov 28, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> See, the problem with your definition is that Sarah Palin can read and write just fine, whereas her brain isn't always in the right place so to speak. The issue is not whether she can read or write, but whether she passed a fucking geography class in freaking middle school. Or to put it more bluntly, one wonders if she passed any of her classes in any form of school with some of the stupid shit she says.
> 
> The main problem is that Sarah Palin suffers from a case of "I don't have a clue what the fuck I'm talking about so I'm just going to stand here and look nice" which is evidence that she in fact has down syndrome.



"... all 57 states"

I assume, from your acerbic little post here, two things:

1)  You've never in your life mispoken.  If you have, you have down syndrome you fucking retard.

2)  Obama is also retarded for thinking there are 57 states.

True or not?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 28, 2010)

Seisokumaru said:


> "... all 57 states"



First of all, this is a rarity among anything, Obama rarely makes mistakes in his speech. Second of all, this is not the first time Sarah Palin has said something that's incredibly stupid.



> I assume, from your acerbic little post here, two things:
> 
> 1)  You've never in your life mispoken.  If you have, you have down syndrome you fucking retard.



Of course I've made mistakes when speaking before, the difference is that those are minor mistakes at best, whereas Sarah Palin in nearly every speech/conversation/etc says something to the extent that makes you go "Is this woman screwing around or is she actually that fucking retarded?"



> 2)  Obama is also retarded for thinking there are 57 states.



You're comparing a rare minor mistake from a speech by Obama to Sarah Palin who's a literal mouthful of stupidity? I don't understand your way of thinking.



> True or not?



Not true, and why the hell are you defending this woman anyways? Have you been living in a cave this whole time, and not followed a single thing she's said or done?


----------



## Bender (Nov 28, 2010)

Hinako said:


> *Why is a brit trying to butt into this conversation between Americans? Sod off.*





> I never implied that. Stop projecting false statements.



I'm sorry what was that you were saying?

 Honestly, it's because of statements like "Only between Americans" that we're one of the most gullible/retarded people in the world. 

You have the same illogical mindset as this "AMERICAN"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiyH4QS8nCk[/YOUTUBE]


Just awesome Hinako just awesome thanks to you Americans might as well be nicknamed BIGOTS.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 28, 2010)

I have to say Blaze has it right  

I mean Xenophobes and false patriots have a kind of mindset that's easy to decipher from the rest of society


----------



## Fojos (Nov 29, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> Gimme a god damned break, people.
> 
> She was discussing a topic concerning North Korea, and *accidentally* inserted "North" where she meant "South." Jesus fuck, a common mistake in everyday conversation, no need for anyone to give it so much as a second look.
> 
> What's this "American generation?"



It would have been fine had it been a one-time thing. Problem is that she makes "mistakes" all the time.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 29, 2010)

Seisokumaru said:


> "... all 57 states"
> 
> I assume, from your acerbic little post here, two things:
> 
> ...



Someone misspeaking is entirely different than someone having a fundamental misunderstanding of something.

There are campaign aides who said she doesn't understand this difference from about 2 years ago.  Are you claiming this is just some astronomical coincidence?


----------



## On and On (Nov 30, 2010)

this woman? in office? let hillary show you bitches how its done.


----------



## uvertherainbow (Dec 5, 2010)

shes dumber than the dirt in russia which she can see from her house


----------



## Vanthebaron (Dec 5, 2010)

I expect nothing less from this moron


----------



## Karsh (Dec 5, 2010)

When are the mods gonna move this thread to the anti-sarah palin fc?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Dec 5, 2010)

Honestly, it sounded like she just had a slip of the tongue. I'm will to at least believe she doesn't think North Korea is our ally.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 6, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Honestly, it sounded like she just had a slip of the tongue. I'm will to at least believe she doesn't think North Korea is our ally.



Pretty much this.  If you listen to the audio clip it's a slip of the tongue and a weak recovery but it doesn't sound like she was simply confused.

There's _plenty_ of dumb shit Palin's said, might as well focus on the real stories.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

EvilMoogle said:


> Pretty much this.  If you listen to the audio clip it's a slip of the tongue and a weak recovery but it doesn't sound like she was simply confused.
> 
> There's _plenty_ of dumb shit Palin's said, might as well focus on the real stories.


I said this earlier. Are liberals so starved for dirt to fling they need to resort to making news out of every dumb sound bite this woman makes? We could have a 24 hour news network based on them.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I said this earlier. Are liberals so starved for dirt to fling they need to resort to making news out of every dumb sound bite this woman makes? We could have a 24 hour news network based on them.



Kinda like what Fox News does just managed by the opposing side?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

We don't need a liberal fox news though, we don't need fox news in the first place. News shouldn't be about what side of the fence you're on.


----------



## Karsh (Dec 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We don't need a liberal fox news though, we don't need fox news in the first place. News shouldn't be about what side of the fence you're on.



It's annoying that the questioning of motives is always in the back of my mind when it comes to any news source, making me question if their facts are 100% truth rather than colored by their bias.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

Karsh said:


> It's annoying that the questioning of motives is always in the back of my mind when it comes to any news source, making me question if their facts are 100% truth rather than colored by their bias.


Well yeah, and I have caught stories on here several times that try and make some slip up into the biggest news of the century. 

You can't even try and get through much of the news these days without it becoming a partisan battle.


----------



## Karsh (Dec 6, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well yeah, and I have caught stories on here several times that try and make some slip up into the biggest news of the century.
> 
> You can't even try and get through much of the news these days without it becoming a partisan battle.



True- I've noticed through living in several countries, that each news source color their news titles and even death rates ( it's hilarious to see the difference in numbers from paper to paper sometimes), for example, to cater to their personal political stance, tweaking certain subtle details to lead the reader/viewer to the conclusion they want them to make.
Ex. I also know of a danish radio journalist who was reporting on how soldiers were experiencing Afghanistan and faked the sounds of bombs in the background to give the feel of drama to the listener. His actual story might not have been fake in the least, but he what he did was question his credibility and that of other news sources.
I'm not saying all news sources are bad at all, all I will say is that, in the end, we really are taking their word for it and have to go by our own anecdotes on what is to be trusted.

Off topic xDDD


----------

